# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  HELP! What comic page is this from?

## TotalSoup

Calling all nerds. I got a random comic book page and I have never seen the character on page before. Does anyone know what comic book this is from? On the top right its marked with
 "HQ-PG# 06- PG06" and the artist signed C.R on the bottom right. Any info would be cool.

----------


## MajorHoy

Doesn't ring any bells off-hand.

----------


## TotalSoup

Thanks for looking I found out its Harley Quinn and Power girl #6 pg.6 drawn by Stephane Roux.

----------

